# Speaker size in 2003 Jetta GL?



## indignation (Mar 5, 2003)

I want to put a system in my new Jetta, but I am not entirely sure what the speaker sizes are. I know there is a tweeter near the A-pillar and a woofer in the door. I am thinking (and hoping) it is a 1 inch tweeter and a 6.5 woofer, but could someone verify this for me? I thought I read somewhere that it might be a 6.75 inch woofer. If this is true, can I fit a 6.5 in that location. Thanks for any help folks!!!
Also post any pics you have of sub boxes. I am in DESPERATE need of ideas. I would to retain as much trunk space as possible. Thanks again!!


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Speaker size in 2003 Jetta GL? (indignation)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I want to put a system in my new Jetta, but I am not entirely sure what the speaker sizes are. I know there is a tweeter near the A-pillar and a woofer in the door. I am thinking (and hoping) it is a 1 inch tweeter and a 6.5 woofer, but could someone verify this for me? I thought I read somewhere that it might be a 6.75 inch woofer. If this is true, can I fit a 6.5 in that location. Thanks for any help folks!!![HR][/HR]​It's really a moot point. To replace the front door speakers you have to drill out the factory speakers ( rivets that is ). Then you have to fabricate spacers to avoid having the aftermarket speakers interfere with the window. At this point you can put in anything up to a 7" speaker. As far as the tweeter, I believe it is a one inch soft dome. But to replace it you have to use a dremel to break the plastic "welds". Installing a new one will require a certain amount of custom work.
quote:[HR][/HR]Also post any pics you have of sub boxes. I am in DESPERATE need of ideas. I would to retain as much trunk space as possible. Thanks again[HR][/HR]​If retaining space is a priority you may want to look into a JL stealth box. Or alternatively, fabricate one yourself. On the other hand, one good 12" sub in a one cubic foot box will work well and not take up much room.


----------



## indignation (Mar 5, 2003)

Come on guys. I know people are checking this out. Give me some help.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (indignation)*

The speakers in our cars are actually of good quality and not be replaced. It is the crossover network that is the problem. #1, is to install a coil or other form of proper stuff because the woofers cannot reproduce the high frequencies and become distorted. This is cheeper and gain cleaner sound, ask any speaker guru and he will help you decide and solder them easy, fast and cheap. Then







get a sub and amaze youself.


----------



## indignation (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (okanagan45)*

That is out of the question.







These speakers are great for a stock syetem. I am really impressed. But I am into pretty high end stuff so they have got to go. Anyone know of a REALLY good shop in the sacramento area? I would appreciate pics of your install if you have them too. Thanks for any help folks.


----------



## indignation (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (indignation)*

I thought there were supposed to be all these vw stereo gurus in this forum, yet there are no replies. hmmmm.


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (indignation)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I thought there were supposed to be all these vw stereo gurus in this forum, yet there are no replies. hmmmm.







[HR][/HR]​It seems to me your question was answered. They are 6.75" woofers and 1" tweeters. But the woofers are in an unconventional configuration. Doing a search here and elsewhere on the Net would give you some pictures of what you are looking at.


----------



## speaker (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (indignation)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Come on guys. I know people are checking this out. Give me some help.[HR][/HR]​Read the below post again from 83 Rabbit GTi:
It's really a moot point. To replace the front door speakers you have to drill out the factory speakers ( rivets that is ). Then you have to fabricate spacers to avoid having the aftermarket speakers interfere with the window. At this point you can put in anything up to a 7" speaker. As far as the tweeter, I believe it is a one inch soft dome. But to replace it you have to use a dremel to break the plastic "welds". Installing a new one will require a certain amount of custom work.
If retaining space is a priority you may want to look into a JL stealth box. Or alternatively, fabricate one yourself. On the other hand, one good 12" sub in a one cubic foot box will work well and not take up much room.


----------

